# errore in compilazione x11-libs/libxcb-1.14

## drudox

Salvea tutti , come da titolo ... allego il build : http://dpaste.com/13ZBQEM

grazie in anticipo !!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Cosa torna il comando emerge -pv  sys-apps/sandbox?

----------

## drudox

```
ghirtoo /home/marco # emerge -pv sys-apps/sandbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.18::gentoo  ABI_X86="(32) (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a a reinstallare sys-apps/sandbox

----------

## drudox

fatto stessa identica cosa per libxcb dopo recompilazione sandbox 

```
ghirtoo /home/marco # emerge -pv sys-apps/sandbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.18::gentoo  ABI_X86="(32) (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare anche il file /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/libxcb-1.14/work/libxcb-1.14-abi_x86_32.x86/config.log?

----------

## drudox

ecco: http://dpaste.com/20N4HQQ

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
Package xau was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xau.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

Package 'xau', required by 'virtual:world', not found

configure:16439: $? = 1

configure:16453: $PKG_CONFIG --exists --print-errors "$NEEDED"

Package xau was not found in the pkg-config search path.

Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xau.pc'

to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable

Package 'xau', required by 'virtual:world', not found

configure:16456: $? = 1

configure:16470: result: no

Package 'xau', required by 'virtual:world', not found

configure:16486: error: Package requirements (xau >= 0.99.2) were not met:

Package 'xau', required by 'virtual:world', not found
```

Cosa torna il comando emerge -pv x11-libs/libXau?

----------

## drudox

```
ghirtoo /home/marco # emerge -pv x11-libs/libXau

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.9::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se dai il comando ls /usr/lib*/pkgconfig/xau.pc cosa ritorna? Puoi postare anche il tuo emerge --info?

----------

## drudox

Grazie come sempre per l'aiuto!

```
ghirtoo /home/marco # ls /usr/lib*/pkgconfig/xau.pc

/usr/lib32/pkgconfig/xau.pc  /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/xau.pc

```

```
ghirtoo /home/marco # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.89 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.2.0, glibc-2.30-r4, 5.2.9-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.2.9-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700K_CPU_@_4.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:    16334968 total,  11867624 free

KiB Swap:   10437628 total,  10437628 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 24 Feb 2020 09:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 99086f760a8de78ef13c3b5dc2fb6d206cb653f9

sh bash 5.0_p16

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.32 p2) 2.32.0

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p16::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.17-r1::gentoo, 3.6.10::gentoo, 3.7.6::gentoo, 3.8.1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.4::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.32-r1::gentoo, 2.33.1::gentoo, 2.34::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo, 9.2.0-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.2.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.5::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.30-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

localrepo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

chaoslab

    location: /var/lib/layman/chaoslab

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

eroen

    location: /var/lib/layman/eroen

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="unicode internal-glib pkg-config split-usr python_targets_python3_6 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

BROOT=""

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

COLORTERM="truecolor"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --ask y --verbose y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

ESYSROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -LtvP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.5-r4/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.32/info:/usr/share/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-guest prefix-stack"

KERNEL="linux"

LANG="it_IT.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_CTYPE="en_GB.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="en it"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.zst=01;31:*.tzst=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.wim=01;31:*.swm=01;31:*.dwm=01;31:*.esd=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.mjpg=01;35:*.mjpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.cfg=00;32:*.conf=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.ini=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.opus=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/root"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

MANPAGER="manpager"

MANPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.2.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.32/man:/usr/lib/llvm/9/share/man:/usr/lib/llvm/8/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec|llvm)"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PATH="/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php7-2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 arm64-linux hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc64 ppc64-linux riscv s390 sh sparc sparc-solaris sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.6"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORTAGE_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima    security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler    user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/marco"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -LtvP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/lib/llvm/9/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/8/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin"

RPMDIR="/var/cache/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SUDO_COMMAND="/bin/su"

SUDO_GID="1000"

SUDO_UID="1000"

SUDO_USER="marco"

SYMLINK_LIB="no"

SYSROOT="/"

TERM="xterm-termite"

TWISTED_DISABLE_WRITING_OF_PLUGIN_CACHE="1"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24 ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_RISCV ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ADA_TARGET ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC CPU_FLAGS_X86 CURL_SSL ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FFTOOLS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL L10N LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LIRC_DEVICES LLVM_TARGETS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS POSTGRES_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_RISCV ABI_S390 CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm64 hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos riscv s390 sh sparc sparc64-solaris sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX bionic Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mingw mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:features:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthPX8hP2"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
$ ls /usr/lib*/pkgconfig/xau.pc

/usr/lib32/pkgconfig/xau.pc  /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/xau.pc 
```

C'e' qualcosa che non funziona, in un profilo 17.1 l'ouput dovrebbe essere

```
$ ls /usr/lib*/pkgconfig/xau.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/xau.pc  /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/xau.pc
```

quindi prova a ricompilare il pacchetto x11-libs/libXau

----------

## drudox

si ora infatti :

```
ghirtoo /home/marco # ls /usr/lib*/pkgconfig/xau.pc

/usr/lib64/pkgconfig/xau.pc  /usr/lib/pkgconfig/xau.pc

```

----------

## drudox

ora compila anche x11-libs/libxcb-1.14 

grazie mille !!! direi Risolto  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Magari lancia anche un

```
# emerge -1v --deep /usr/lib32
```

cosi' ricompila tutti i pacchetti che hanno hancora files in /usr/lib32

----------

## drudox

visto ora ... grazie !!!

----------

